# *******HELP! PIRANHA DRUNK!



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

HELP! My new piranha, i just got it at the lfs. It was VERY VERY nice at the LFS, it was moving around just fine. It is in no physical sickness, but the only problem was that we were carrying a friggen 85 gallon tank home WITH A f*cking BUS and my friend was carrying the piranha. Now you must undestand, that there were some rough rides, due to gay roads, and we were shaking it a bit. While in the bag, it was on its side. I put it in my tank right now, and it is breathing just fine. But it is not moving anywhere. The only good news is that in my little cycled tank with 5 other piranhas, it is not on the side. PLEASE HELP! What can I DO? Will it live?!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i just delt with the same thing today

he will come around, just maybe every few minutes, like 15 or so tap him with the net to get him moving.

as long as his gills are pumping you should be fine.

and add any air to the tank as much as you can, lift the filter up more (if its a hangover) to make a larger waterfall with more air in it.

keep us posted. and watch him carefully


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

man...the fish will be fine...dont flip out...he is stressed and it takes a little time to settle him down....turn off the lights in the tank ....dont take flash pics of a red belly piranha...b/c we all know what they look like...and just keep your eye on him..he will be straight

you cant expect the fish to be dancing and smiling in your tank after he got off the school bus to begin his homework


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I would suggest who ever has their face planted on the backside of the tank to move it







I wouldnt want someones grill all up in my sh*t


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He is fine


----------

